# Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas?



## justinmcgiver (Oct 6, 2009)

I acquired my 2002 Passat with a blown motor about 9 months ago and immediately swapped a junkyard motor in. I was told it was from a 2003 and had only 50kmi on it. 
So far, 10kmi later the engine is performing flawlessly and seems to be performing at optimal levels... great milage and making appropriate hp on the dyno. 
I am having one alarming issue which I started noticing about a month after I got it on the road. Upon cold startup, usually when the car has been sitting for more than a few hours, I get a loud clattering sound from the engine. The clatter lasts from 1 to 2 seconds and then goes away completely. I have checked out several other V630v's and none seem to make the same noise. Wondering if this is an indicator of some impending disaster. Should I be worried? Any input would be greatly appreciated as I am new to VW's and their motors. Thanks,
Justin


----------



## justinmcgiver (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (justinmcgiver)*

Ok, with some research it looks like this could be a cam adjuster problem... 
Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (justinmcgiver)*

I have a 2002 Passet got it new, makes a clatter when engine cold for 1 to 2 seconds to, started at 10,000, asked VW Dealer did not know , I now have 145,000 on it it still does it some times had no valve issues, runs great . I do not think its the valve train, but think it is the injectors pumping up building up pressure but not for sure.
Cheers


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

about 90% sure its just the cam chain adjusters.


----------



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

If cam chains has slack, Y not every start up, or more often on start up, just when cold engine after sitting all night , never had it happen when warmed up, operating Temp., just on cold start up. ?


----------



## underdog is here (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (justinmcgiver)*

My 2001 a4 (2.8 30v ATQ)makes the same noise. Since it only happens on a cold start-up, I just assumed it was the valvetrain getting beat up a little until the oil pressure built up. ?????


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (underdog is here)*

My 98 audi 2.8l does the same thing on cold start up. I thought it might be some sort of valve clatter when cold, i swithed to Royal Purple and it is not as bad as it was buy it is still there.


----------



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (justinmcgiver)*

I tried to video this today , the video did not have the proper lighting but the sound is there , 11/28/09 at 5:00 AM. temperature at 31 degrees, sitting 10 hr. Just turning the key and no fuel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvDl0WQIx9o 
I have a 2002 Passat got it new, makes a clatter when engine cold for 1 to 2 seconds to, started at 10,000, asked VW Dealer did not know , I now have 145,000 on it it still does it some times had no valve issues, runs great . I do not think its the valve train, There are no hydraulic lifters so they don't need to build up oil pressure, if there was that much clearance between the cam to valve don't think oil would quit the clatter down. 
That's why I think it is the injectors pumping up, building up pressure but not for sure. 
Just More input ????
Cheers


----------



## No self control (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (justinmcgiver)*

According the Bentley service manual irregular valve noises when starting engine are normal. My 03 passat does this on every cold start.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (No self control)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No self control* »_According the Bentley service manual irregular valve noises when starting engine are normal. My 03 passat does this on every cold start. 

I wish there was a way to fix this, I'm having this same problem now, but never had it before I rebuilt my motor. Since the rebuild, it makes the smae clatter for 1 to 2 seconds as heard on the YouTube Video. Had me worried for a while, but it was only on cold start up, so I thought it was the cam tentioners building up pressure too. I still cringe a little every time I hear it.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (MEDEL514)*

cam chain actuator? I know my 1 .8t had this issue. There is a brief moment of low pressure which goes away quite quick. VW said no change of actuator will reduce noise or fix the problem as a new actuator will likely give same result. Not a good answer, but never got worse on my engine.


----------



## 4Motion_in_the_Ocean (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (ismule)*

My 2001 Passat 4 Motion Wagon does the same thing.
Could be something related to the oil being settled down in the oil pan? It seems like as soon as there is oil circulating, the clatter goes away.
My $0.02


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine "clatter" on startup... Any ideas? (4Motion_in_the_Ocean)*

There is a hydraulic piston that is supposed to tension the cam adjuster chain and when the adjust is actuated it puts even more tension on the chain to advance the intake cam timing at higher RPMS....if this piston is worn..oil leaks out overnite and on cold start up the chain is loose enuff to rattle untill oil builds up in the piston again. I got my adjusters replaced under Power Train Warranty when I took car in for oil leak repairs I mentioned the rattle..and since they have to pull the adjusters to replace seals/gaskets there..they also replaced the tensioners ($600 each part cost BTW).


----------

